# FritzCard DSL - DFÜ-Verbindung wird immer gertrennt



## Dommas (5. April 2002)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen DSL und ich habe dazu die FritzCard DSL gekauft (statt ein Modem). Ich habe die Karte installiert und auch die mitgelieferte Software. Mit der Software Fritz!DSL kann man eine Verbindung herstellen, ich will dies aber per DFÜ tun (so wie man mit einem gewöhnlichen Modem einwählt). Also habe ich auf der Herstellerseite http://www.avm.de gesucht und eine Anleitung gefunden, wie diese Verbindung aussehen muss. Alles klappt, ich kann sogar verbinden, aber nach 5 oder mehr Minuten wird die Verbindung getrennt! Aber nur, wenn ich den Internet Explorer 6.0 offen habe und surfe, sonst nicht! Ich habe sogar extra den PC formatiert deswegen, um ganz von vorne beginnen zu können. Ich verwende übrigens Windows XP.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der FritzCard DSL gemacht? Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Freaky (5. April 2002)

hm...hättest nicht neu formatieren müssen *g*

sieh so aus das die dfü verbindung nach zeit x getrennt wird, das liegt daran das es bei der dfü einstellung eine möglichkeit gibt,
wenn man die verbindung nicht mehr benutzt automatisch nach zeit x getrennt wird.


(dfü-verbindung--->>rechts klick ---> eigenschaften unter optionen sollte stehen "leerlaufzeit nach der getrennt wird = niemals"
mach einfach das häckchen wech und schon rennt es !!!!


freaky


----------



## Dommas (5. April 2002)

hmmm... wenn es so einfach wäre... ich denke nicht, dass dies der Grund ist, aber ich habe es mal auf "gar nie" gestellt. Manchmal passiert das Ganze auch, wenn ich gerade eine Seite anklicke (sogar meistens dann), also ist die Verbindung nicht im Leerlauf. Aber es nervt...


----------



## Freaky (5. April 2002)

hmm....das hattest du aber nicht so beschrieben 

wenn der fehler häufig auftritt mal bei der teledoof anrufen die sollen mal die leitung checken, solche fehler hatte ich bei vielen netcolonge kunden !!!!
aber der hotline sagen das ein pc techniker den pc überprüft hat und keine hardwarefeher finden konnte *ggg*



bis dann
freaky


----------



## Dommas (6. April 2002)

Ja, könnte ich mal...

Noch was, wenn es was bringt: Es erscheint immer der Fehler 651 (sieh im Hilfe & Support von Windows nach) - es ist mir schon ein Rätsel das Ganze...


----------



## Dommas (7. April 2002)

Hey  vielleicht war's wirklich wegen der Leerlaufzeit?! Obwohl es danach nochmals passiert ist, scheint es jetzt aufgehört zu haben...
Ich hoffe es!!! Danke für den Tipp nochmals


----------

